# Good colleges to do MBA Abroad



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2015)

Will be done with my B.COM next year.
Which are the countries where we can do mba?
Germany seems like a nice and cheap option but we need to know GERMAN.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Haas School of business(UC Berkeley), Wharton Business school and Krannert from the top of my head.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Will be done with my B.COM next year.
> Which are the countries where we can do mba?
> Germany seems like a nice and cheap option but we need to know GERMAN.


Why not in India? The top 30 colleges give good placements, IIMs are not the only college in India.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Why not in India? The top 30 colleges give good placements, IIMs are not the only college in India.



MIT's business school boasts starting salaries of 1 million USD.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> MIT's business school boasts starting salaries of 1 million USD.


Yeah, then again a few from IIM gets 50lakhs+ salary every year, yet their median salary is 16lakhs only. Not everyone gets that much even from MIT. And I doubt an Indian will get that kind of money there. 

I wouldn't discourage the OP though, aspiring for the likes of MIT (Sloan was it?) or Harvard is quite something, the maths in gmat will be a piece of cake, the english will be the 1 ton elephant.


----------



## seamon (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yeah, then again a few from IIM gets 50lakhs+ salary every year, yet their median salary is 16lakhs only. Not everyone gets that much even from MIT. And I doubt an Indian will get that kind of money there.
> 
> I wouldn't discourage the OP though, aspiring for the likes of MIT (Sloan was it?) or Harvard is quite something, the maths in gmat will be a piece of cake, the english will be the 1 ton elephant.



Yep Sloan School of Management. 
50 lakhs is the median salary for most US engineering colleges.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yep Sloan School of Management.
> 50 lakhs is the median salary for most US engineering colleges.


Hmm, H1B holders can earn 90k plus after ditching their old jobs (4 yrs ex)  L1 holders earn 110k plus


----------



## seamon (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> Hmm, H1B holders can earn 90k plus after ditching their old jobs (4 yrs ex)  L1 holders earn 110k plus



I am assuming 90k USD

- - - Updated - - -

meanwhile average salary in the IITs is 10 lpa


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> *I am assuming 90k USD*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> meanwhile average salary in the IITs is 10 lpa


Yeah, usd.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 5, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Will be done with my B.COM next year.
> Which are the countries where we can do mba?
> Germany seems like a nice and cheap option but we need to know GERMAN.



Germany is not cheap. Yes the tuition fees are really low but it'll cost you a bomb to pay for rent, food and other misc stuff.

- - - Updated - - -

People should stop saying 50lpa jobs is US ( converting $90k to INR ) 


This isn't how it works.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Germany is not cheap. Yes the tuition fees are really low but it'll cost you a bomb to pay for rent, food and other misc stuff.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah, a 60k USD job i.e 40lpa job will only allow a measly saving of 12-18lpa provided one cuts lots of corners.


----------



## seamon (Aug 6, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yeah, a 60k USD job i.e 40lpa job will only allow a measly saving of 12-18lpa provided one cuts lots of corners.



18lpa saving is measly? People in India get less than that per annum to begin with.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> 18lpa saving is measly? People in india get less than *one-third of* that per annum *on an average *to begin with.



ftfy


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> 18lpa saving is measly? People in India get less than that per annum to begin with.


People in India do not spend 30 lakh+ for study(not considering ISB or private medical colleges), nor do they earn on dollar.


----------



## seamon (Aug 7, 2015)

tkin said:


> People in India do not spend 30 lakh+ for study(not considering ISB or private medical colleges), nor do they earn on dollar.



It's basically high investment and high lifelong income.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies
But in India, the cut offs are crazy.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Thanks for the replies
> But in India, the cut offs are crazy.


Specially if you are a GEM(general engineering male)


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Still preparing for CAT and waiting for SBI po mains result with no idea of the fact should I fill GMAT or not.


----------



## seamon (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Still preparing for CAT and waiting for SBI po mains result with no idea of the fact should I fill GMAT or not.



Go for it.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

seamon said:


> Go for it.



Yeah I will be writing the exam pretty soon


----------

